# Pets 4 Homes adverts



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

How long do they take to appear on the site?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If you have all your wording right normally within 30 mins

They will not approve it , if you state GCCF reg and don't mention 13 weeks and fully vaccinated 

Has it been longer than that ?????


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes - is for two speyed adult rehomes


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it still saying waiting approval on your account ?

I know some member had problems not long back ... This was due to wording , 

I would pop them a email to see what's going on


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's now appeared ..... Hmmmmm


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Super .... Hope you girls find lovely homes


----------



## Serenitytiah (Dec 5, 2014)

My ad is still saying 'waiting for approval' 
How long until it appears on the website?


----------

